# The Scariest video you'll ever watch...YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!



## SparkyWolf (May 28, 2015)

This is the most disturbing video I think I've ever seen anywhere on the internet. Have A look for yourself: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtSgWZbL_kE

Seriously WHAT THE FUCK?!?!!?


----------



## RedSavage (May 28, 2015)

Ah yes. The hand thing. A true internet classic.


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 28, 2015)

I just learned about this guy. I guess he's been around for a while, and some people say he's "Funny"... I beg to differ.


----------



## shiy0 (May 29, 2015)

me on a bad trip o-o


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 29, 2015)

Meh, I've seen worse... like Don't Hug Me I'm Scared.


----------

